# Golden necron lord



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey folks

So with the release of the new necron dex, my mate is restarting his army and decided to redo his old paintjobs. 

He recently saw my skaven with the green OSL and asked me if I was willing to do a few models with that green glow for his army. So I decided to just go for (also because our local GW store is doing a necron painting comp soon). 

The first model I did for him is a necron lord. I finished this one in about 4 hours total using my airbrush, washes and some edge highlights. 





































So that's a couple of angles on the lord. It's his colourscheme btw. he's using desert yellow as a new primary colour and wanted his lord in a golden set of armor. It's not exactly high contrast, but it has to tie into his force in the end. 

Lemme know what you think k:


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I think the cape too is too much of a match to the metal. I would almost go with more of a bleach bone shade.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, I know...

Like I said in the OP, that's down to the owner's choice, he insisted I would use the desert yellow to tie it in with the rest of his necron force (wich is highlighted with a mix of bleached bone too). I told him before starting the project that it would end up being a bit monochromatic... But I guess that's not really the end of the world for a necron model.


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

I like it as an alternative to silver
Love the osl too


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Could you decorate the cloak with necron runes to pull it out ?


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

I might do. I send these pics to my buddy first to see what he makes of it. If he likes the monochrome look, it'll stay that way obviously. But personally, I would definatly add a little blue trim or some symbols to make it shine a bit more.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

i love the different scheme and i adore the finish you have achieved my only comment is that in my humble opinion the gold isn't metallic enough :s


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

looks great man, only thing like others have said the cloak is a bit to close to the body color, but its painted fantastically. Again your the king of OSL, what was the process for getting it on this min, did you just shoot it on with your airbrush.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I agree the cloak kills the appeal of the model and almost makes it look unfinished. OLS is top notch though!


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

troybuckle said:


> looks great man, only thing like others have said the cloak is a bit to close to the body color, but its painted fantastically. Again your the king of OSL, what was the process for getting it on this min, did you just shoot it on with your airbrush.


The gold, bone and desert yellow of the cloak was painted on by hand first. The staff was done in Dark angels green. The gold started as tin bitz, to wich old gold was added untill there was pure old gold. Then, it was highlighted by mixing in some mithril silver Then, the green OSL was sprayed on with my airbrush in a single direction starting from the staff using scorpion green. 

Then the powerweapon effect of the staff was airbrushed on by mixing white with scorpian green in my grav feed and finally doing a small amount of white on the blade and tube. I did shield the rest of the mini so it wouldn't catch any of the lighter spray. 

The gold, yellow and cloak was then shaded using sepia ink mixed with glaze medium, matt medium and water. This helped to blend the colors in a bit more and to tone the light effect of the whole mini down a bit. The weapon itself however was given a wash of glaze medium, matt medium and dark green ink. This creates a bit of difference in vibrance between the actual lightsource and the other bits that just reflect light. 

The bone head was rehighlighted using bleached bone and white, although this mix had some scorpion green added to it when I highlighted the parts of the head that caught the green OSL. That's about it... It was a superfast job really.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hate to flog the dead horse here, but is it possible to have a few armour plates in the normal army colors rather than the cape? This would allow you to paint the cape something else. 

Again sorry to repeat that, but I really think the painting standards you`re up to would do great justice to a varied scheme. Beyond that it looks fantastic.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

The cape looks odd being the exact same color, but otherwise it kicks so much ass.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

I got in touch with the owner of the model and he gave the go to add something to the cloak, but he didn't want to change his primary color. So I decided to add a few stripes and some symbols to the cloak, just to create a bit more diversity compared to the armor. I wasn't going to do too drastic changes, because the owner did like the model as it was.



















So I'm hoping this will create enough difference to at least notice that it's 2 different textures and parts of the model now. Freehand isn't exactly my forte... but I felt it still lacked something after adding the stripes. 

My buddy also wanted it to "look egyptian". Does it? I'm not exactly an expert on that era in history...


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

elmir said:


> The gold, bone and desert yellow of the cloak was painted on by hand first. The staff was done in Dark angels green. The gold started as tin bitz, to wich old gold was added untill there was pure old gold. Then, it was highlighted by mixing in some mithril silver Then, the green OSL was sprayed on with my airbrush in a single direction starting from the staff using scorpion green.
> 
> Then the powerweapon effect of the staff was airbrushed on by mixing white with scorpian green in my grav feed and finally doing a small amount of white on the blade and tube. I did shield the rest of the mini so it wouldn't catch any of the lighter spray.
> 
> ...



Thanks!! I think the trick to the OSL is once its sprayed on, you have to give it a light wash of something to tone it down in the crevices and make it pop more on the high parts.

It looks much better now man. The free hand adds a lot to the cape!! Good work going back in and doing some more work on this guy, i hate having to go back in when i think something is finished.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

troybuckle said:


> Thanks!! I think the trick to the OSL is once its sprayed on, you have to give it a light wash of something to tone it down in the crevices and make it pop more on the high parts.
> 
> It looks much better now man. The free hand adds a lot to the cape!! Good work going back in and doing some more work on this guy, i hate having to go back in when i think something is finished.


That's excactly the thing I tend to go for. OSL has to be aplied to the top of the miniature, because shaded parts (the parts that would be in shadow normally) shouldn't be touched by the light at all. The airbrush spray already adds this effect slightly, but washes accentuate it even more. 

Also, none lightsources need to be duller and less vibrant then then actual lightsource, or the effect is lost too.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Pleasant surprise this morning when I saw this thing featured in the "what's new today" blog on the GW website:

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=19600016a

Great way to start a day


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

That is one of the best necrons i have seen. The blue pattern on the cape was a good move i think. Superb quality of work there. + rep to you kind sir!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Well done elmir, well deserved.

We really are gathering a nice collection of GW featured painters. Maybe we should start a thread just to record them.


----------

